# questions sur le 64 bits (resolu)

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

Quelques questions sur le 64b :

Est-ce que je peux utiliser une ISO 32b pour lancer une installe 64b ? (Je doute car ça clachera sans doute lors du chroot mais sait-on jamais)

Un tuto pour utiliser cette machine comme BINHOST pour mon parc 32b ?

MerciLast edited by destroyedlolo on Tue Feb 05, 2013 9:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour

1. Non, il faut un système 64 bits pour installer une Gentoo 64 bits, car le kernel doit être capable d'exécuter du code 64 bits

2. Oui, il y a moyen, en créant un chroot 32 bits.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Merci Xavier pour tes réponses.

Une autre questions : j'ai déjà un BINHOST 32 sur mon réseau.

Si une appli n'est disponible qu'en 32 bits, est-ce que Portage est suffisamment intelligent pour n'utiliser ce BINHOST que lorsqu'il s'agit de telles applies et compiler en locale les autres ?

Je sais que ca marche au niveau des flags CPU qui apparaissent dans les USE (sse, mmx, 3DNow!, ...) mais je ne sais pas si ca fonctionne aussi pour les CPU 32/64b.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

"emerge -k" va chercher de préférence un binpkg, et compiler sinon.

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> "emerge -k" va chercher de préférence un binpkg, et compiler sinon.

 

Oui, je l'utilise déjà et il m'est bien utile vu que mon BinHost est un Celeron relativement récent et une de mes machines un vieux Athlon de 10 ans d'age sans sse*.

Mais est-ce que le 32/64 est pris en compte ?

J'ai bien trouvé un flag 64bit  mais il n'est actif que sur peu de packages.

Dans le même genre, je me pose des questions sur le mutilib : toutes les références que j'ai trouvé datent de plusieurs années ... et je me demande si c'est toujours nécessaire en 2013 ?

J'utilise majoritairement que des applies courantes  (LibreOffice, Firefox, VLC, Gimp), ou des trucs liées à la vidéos telles que Cinelerra ou AviDemux. Donc j'imagine que tous ce beau monde est passés en 64b alors pourquoi doubler les temps de compilation ?

(Pour les trucs plus exotiques telles que SDcc / Piclab ou Xtrkad, s'ils sont restés en 32b ... ben il me reste mes antiquités   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## xaviermiller

Attention !!! ne mélange pas les architectures !!!

Comme je l'ai dit, compile dans un chroot 32 bits tes binpkgs 32 bits, mais surtout, n'installe pas un paquet 64 bits sur un host 32 bits.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Résumons   :Very Happy: 

 Je ne vais utiliser qu'un seul repository portage (variable SYNC dans mon make.conf) : ça, ca devrait être OK.

 Mon Binhost actuel (Celeron) ne compilera que les packages 32b pour mes machines 32b. Peut être un jour, il passera sur mon nouvel i5 par un chroot_32 comme tu me l'as indiqué ...

 Le i5 sera en 64bits et je me pose encore la question de la pertinence d'installer ou non un système multilib. Si la réponse est "oui, c'est utile", à ce moment là, je me demande si je peux utiliser mon binhost (32b donc) et si les applies 64b seront compilés en locale. En d'autre terme, comme sur mon Athlon où sont compilées en locales les applies impactées par les SSE*

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

En 64 bits, on n'installe pas d'applis 32 bits à part les blobs propriétaires + dépendances emul-linux-*

C'est très compliqué d'installer un binpkg Gentoo x86 en amd64 à cause des dépendances diverses (en gros, tu vas avoir un système dédoublé).

Par contre, tu peux utiliser ton système 64 bits pour cross-compiler en i686  (via crossdev, et pas besoin de multilib) et servir de serveur distcc.

En résumé, tu n'as besoin de multilib que pour des blobs tels Skype.

Mais c'est safe de garder multilib, car c'est très très difficile de passer d'un no-multilib à un multilib.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Ok, merci pour toutes ces infos.

Des que la machine arrive, je me lance dans l'install.

----------

